# 11102



## Ngilliam234 (Jun 17, 2019)

11102 are being denied as inclusive when billed with 11301(59) & 11104(59). Should these services be billed together or is there another way we should be billing?


----------



## CodingKing (Jun 17, 2019)

Under the new biopsy codes eff 1/1/19 (11102-11107) you need to bill the most intensive code and then each additional lesion biopsied is reported under add on codes

Pick one primary code from 11102, 11104, 11106. Add-on codes are 11103, 11105, 11107

TANGENTIAL  and Punch should be billed as follows:

11104 PUNCH BIOPSY SKIN SINGLE LESION
11103 TANGENTIAL BIOPSY SKIN EA SEP/ADDITIONAL LESION

Then if shave removal 11301 is a separate lesion then bill line with modifier 59, if its same lesion as one of the other 2, the second biopsy is not separately reported


----------



## Ngilliam234 (Jun 17, 2019)

CodingKing said:


> Under the new biopsy codes eff 1/1/19 (11102-11107) you need to bill the most intensive code and then each additional lesion biopsied is reported under add on codes
> 
> Pick one primary code from 11102, 11104, 11106. Add-on codes are 11103, 11105, 11107
> 
> ...


Thank you very much


----------

